# marì non fare scherzi



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2012)

ho letto quello che ha scritto tuo marito ;non credevo che la situazione fosse così grave.
se c'è una cosa che hai dimostrato in questi anni è quanta grinta e amore per la vita hai
forza marì


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2012)

Bello Minerva ... questo spazio dedicato a Marì ...

un fiore per Marì ...

un sostegno morale forte per Carl ... 

sienne


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Giugno 2012)

Ho letto solo ora di Marì.
Ci siamo scontrati più volte e sicuramente entrambi avevamo le nostre ragioni, ma di fronte alla malattia, e così grave, i nostri piccoli litigi non hanno senso alcuno.
Come hanno fatto già tutti, mi appello alla grinta inossidabile di Marì perchè se ne tiri fuori.
Voglio avere l'occasione di litigare ancora con lei.

Un abbraccio a lei ed al marito.

Chiedo un favore ad Admin: che cambi l'aspetto dell'icona del 3d chiuso grazie all'imbecillità del solito. Quella listatura non si può vedere.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2012)

ma hai ragione , alce...admin per favore lascia solo il lucchetto.


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

un grande abbraccio Marì


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

Marì... spero che il nostro richiamo ti aiuti a tornare indietro e svegliarti. Quell'uomo che in nome tuo, in questi momenti, ha pensato anche a questo forum, si merita senz'altro che tu torni da lui, forza!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3592 ha detto:
			
		

> ma hai ragione , alce...admin per favore lascia solo il lucchetto.


Stamattina quando ho visto il 3d chiuso con quell'icona anche a me è venuto da pensare il peggio. 

Forza Marì, brucia quel male.


----------



## Flavia (21 Giugno 2012)

un pensiero ad una donna impegnata in una grande lotta, forza Marì


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3596 ha detto:
			
		

> Stamattina quando ho visto il 3d chiuso con quell'icona anche a me è venuto da pensare il peggio.
> 
> *Forza Marì, brucia quel male*.


Marì lo vedi in quanti crediamo in te! dai resta con noi!


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2012)

la storia di marì e karl è una delle più belle lette qui dentro; vogliamo che ci sia tanto altro tempo per loro.
possono metterle la musica per il risveglio?
c'è tutta una serie di brani che proprio marì ha indicato nel suo thread


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

che rabbia.


----------

